# 50% het hognose



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

does anyone know the out come would be of 50% het albinoX 50% albino hognose.
cheers


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

A what?

If you've got a 50% het albino, it means that you've got an animal who's got an even chance of being NOT het albino. Anything other than 100% het = "possible het"... and might not carry a trait at all.

Therefore, two 50%ers could produce the following outcomes:

75% normal, 25% albino (if both animals are actually het)
100% normal possible het albino (if one animal is het but the other isn't)
100% normal (if neither animal is het)

The only thing you could prove is if you get even one albino out of the pair that your animals are definite hets instead of possible hets.


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

if you haven't bought the snakes already then DON'T, you will prob be wasting your money chance of them both being het is very slim (but i'm not into gambling)


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Exactly. If you actually want to buy ONE of them... do that and buy a VISUAL albino hognose of the opposite sex to test it with.

I don't think I'd buy a 50% possible het (which means that neither of its parents was albino, and only ONE of its grandparents was) for anything more than I'd pay for a normal animal of the same species. Because you've actually got a pretty good chance the animal ISN'T het.


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> Exactly. If you actually want to buy ONE of them... do that and buy a VISUAL albino hognose of the opposite sex to test it with.
> 
> I don't think I'd buy a 50% possible het (which means that neither of its parents was albino, and only ONE of its grandparents was) for anything more than I'd pay for a normal animal of the same species. Because you've actually got a pretty good chance the animal ISN'T het.


well said dude: victory:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

You have as much chance of it being a het as it not being a het though!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

True, you've got even odds that EACH animal carries the gene you want.

Flip a penny. Record whether or not you get heads.
Flip a penny. Record whether or not you get heads.

My first try, I got tails (and if 'heads' is 'het' ... this animal's not het, even though it had a 50% chance of being.)
My second try, I got heads. This animal was het.

However, if you breed a Het to a not het... you don't get any visual offspring! Not to mention, you still haven't proven whether or not your 50% het animals are het or not - you can't tell which one is het until you breed EACH of them to a visual of the morph and then find out whether they produce any visual offspring.

At least a 66% het had two grandparents who were visual morphs - so they've got a better chance of actually being het.


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

forgot to mention that people could just lie any say it's 50% het, because neither of their parents was visual so the parents could both be normal and they could just say that one of them is het. don't pay more than you would for a normal.

hope this doesn't confuse you:lol2:


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

[quote

At least a 66% het had two grandparents who were visual morphs - so they've got a better chance of actually being het.[/quote]

yeah, about 11% more :Na_Na_Na_Na: 

sorry, ill shut up now


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

_"At least a 66% het had two grandparents who were visual morphs - so they've got a better chance of actually being het."_

Hmmm.... this theory works if you're dealing with the normal appearing offspring of say a DH snow to DH snow, their grandparents were an albino and an axanthic. But if you're dealing with the normal appearing offspring of a clutch where, say for example, a piebald appeared then you are not always dealing with an animal with grandparents that were both morphs. 

Pied x normal = 100% het pieds

100% het pied x 100% het pied = 1 in 4 chance of pied, 2 in 4 chance het pied 1 in 4 chance normal, all normal appearing babies are 66% possible het pied but with only one morph grandparent and one completely normal grandparent. 

As far as i can work out the babies only have two morph grandparents if their parents were double hets.

Obviously 66% poss hets are a better chance but personally i dont think you have much to loose if you buy 50% poss het females, you have a 50/50 chance but it worse happens and shes not het shes still a female 

I would personally touch 50% poss het or 66% poss het males with a barge pole but thats just me, i have more normal male royals than any one person needs as it is!!

Sorry i know this was about hognoses but i know zilch about them and end up relating all genetics back to royals if i can so its clearer in my head.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

CaseyM said:


> _"At least a 66% het had two grandparents who were visual morphs - so they've got a better chance of actually being het."_
> 
> Hmmm.... this theory works if you're dealing with the normal appearing offspring of say a DH snow to DH snow, their grandparents were an albino and an axanthic. But if you're dealing with the normal appearing offspring of a clutch where, say for example, a piebald appeared then you are not always dealing with an animal with grandparents that were both morphs.
> 
> ...


I think you've misread me.

If you have a Normal X Albino = offspring are all normal 100% het albino.

If you breed two of those het albinos together, here's what their ancestry looks like:

Male - Mum normal, dad albino (one parent is visual morph)
Female - Mum normal, dad albino (one parent is visual morph)

So the offspring has two Granddads who were a visual morph - even if they were the SAME animal - because both of its parents' sires were the visual morph. Therefore: Two grandparents who were of a visual morph. 

Now, on the other hand, if I cross an Anery boa to an Albino boa to get DH Snow boas... then you've got FOUR morph grandparents, but they're two DIFFERENT morphs!


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

I stand corrected and will completely admit to forgetting the basic maths, i was purely going on related hets and not thinking along those lines : victory: :smile:


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

cheers for all the info.
i got the snakes for seventy quid the pair which is good for hognoses,
i just wondered what to expect if i decided to breed them.
again many thanks


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

jav07 said:


> cheers for all the info.
> i got the snakes for seventy quid the pair which is good for hognoses,
> i just wondered what to expect if i decided to breed them.
> again many thanks


That's not bad at all. Maybe you'll get lucky and find out you've actually got a pair of 100% hets


----------

